#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Αποστάσεις λεβήτων υγραερίου

## giannisx

Γειά σας ειμαί καινούργιο μέλος στο forum θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση σχετικά με το υγραέριο ποιές είναι οι αποστάσεις που πρέπει να έχουν 2 λέβητες υγραερίου μεταξύ τους και με τους τοίχους του λεβητοστασίου και ποιά είναι η απόσταση με την δεξαμενή ( η οποία γνωρίζω ότι δεν μπορει να είναι στον ίδιο χώρο). Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

